# Bird of prey Beginners advice.



## 47nash55 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey, i have been wanting to get into owning and training birds of prey for some time now. 

What advise would you gave on best species to start with etc.

Any and all advice would be appreciated.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I would suggest that you join the international falconry forum and try to find a mentor. the type of bird that you get will depend on a number of things, including the land that you are going to fly and the quarry that you will be hunting - amongst other factors of course


----------



## Wingnut2711 (Feb 16, 2015)

As above, get a mentor and go out with them to see what you are getting into.

People see a Harris hawk as a beginner species but it depends on quarry and how much hunting land you have. Secure your land BEFORE you get a bird as they need to be hunting to keep them focused and trouble free(ish). Make sure you have the time to fly it properly and don't believe the Harris hawk is a weekend bird talk. The more you put in the more you get out. The less you put in the more trouble you set yourself up for.


----------

